# Wingtsun DVD



## scott (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi there,

Does anyone know where to get wingtsun full system on DVD?

I have seen that Sifu Niko has done a DVD serie, but is not offering the full system.

Does anyone know if there is someone out  there who does offer the complete system on DVD?

Thanks in advance,
Scott


----------



## SuitableScroll (Jun 30, 2013)

I would suggest doing the online course through wing chun university, rather than dvd's but if you want to do it by dvd I'd definitely suggest studying under Samuel Kwoks dvd's


----------



## scott (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks, but I'm looking for see where to get the complete system on dvd, mainly for viewing pleasure..and main interest is the wingtsun curriculum.

However, do you know where you can buy Samuel kwoks version of wing chun, full curriculum, step by step with applications etc..?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## SuitableScroll (Jun 30, 2013)

You can get Samuel Kwoks version of Wing Chun on dvd at 
www.everythingwingchun.com/Bundle-Samuel-Kwok-Mastering-Ip-Man-Set-p/bundle-sk2b.htm


----------



## scott (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks suitable scroll, I will definitely take a closer look at that! Is that the whole system with applications?

Thanks again, I'm very happy you sent me that link!

Scott


----------



## SuitableScroll (Jun 30, 2013)

No problem! Yes, that is the whole system with applications.  I believe he has some other dvds but this is the main system with all the applications


----------



## geezer (Jun 30, 2013)

_Scott,_ you said you wanted the whole _Wingtsun_ system on DVD. That would be Leung Ting's system. Within that "WT" system there are two approaches to teaching, the "Hong Kong" version and the EWTO (European WingTsun Organization) version, ...or a mixture of the two. Unfortunately, I'm not aware of any DVDs commercially available with the whole curriculum (either version). There were some posts on various forums a couple of years back by some former EWTO people who were supposedly going to release that info free, but I haven't heard anything recently.

Personally, I can only get so much from videos and books. And that's after training personally with Leung Ting for a good while. Sure I'd like to have a good set of all the stuff on video ...for reference. But you can't learn WC/VT/WT that way. So what's your motivation?


----------



## scott (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi geezer,

Exactly as you write yourself, for viewing reference and pleasure really..

I have seen Sifu Nikos trailers and they look really well shot and detailed, so I will probably get them, even though it stops at biu tze 3rd section chi sao so far. I do believe he will continue making these videos though.

And I believe he is on his own now, but been with Leung Ting organization most of his life. 

Like you, I too find it hard to find information on the whole curriculum, but times are changing, so perhaps there are more people out there with the complete system..

So I'm looking, and eventually I believe I cans find what I'm looking for..

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 30, 2013)

Ip Chun - Original Wing Chun DVD


http://www.everythingwingchun.com/Ip-Chun-Original-Wing-Chun-DVD-p/ic02.htm


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 1, 2013)

scott said:


> Like you, I too find it hard to find information on the whole curriculum, but times are changing, so perhaps there are more people out there with the complete system..



are you trying to get the whole system, without LEARNING the whole system?  It sounds like you are interested in a video collection.  I guess that's OK in a way but I wonder to what real purpose?  

And don't be surprised if you cannot get the entire system on video.  A whole lot of systems do not exist on video because the idea is that you need to learn this stuff from a good sifu, and you only know what you've learned.  If sifu hasn't taught part of it to you yet, then there's no reason for you to know it, or even know what it looks like.  That's just the learning process.

It's kinda like, if you haven't learned algebra yet, then poking around in calculus is pretty pointless.  Knowing what it looks like, i.e. knowing what caluculus equations look like, doesn't really give you anything at all, if you haven't yet learned the calculus that they represent, and what they mean.


----------



## scott (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks, 
I appreciate your input.

I just really would like to know where to get the entire system. Don't want to get in to any discussion whether its possible to learn from a dvd or not..

So, if anyone can help me with this, I would be very happy.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Jul 6, 2013)

... Something strange is afoot...

I if you want veiwing pleaure, go to youtube. You can find more in depth stuff for free rather than the very bland teaching of DVD's, but honestly it sounds like you want to learn from dvd's by the way you pose questions. It's not gonna work.

But again, don't go for DVD's, go to youtube, and download the clips if viewing pleasure is what your really after.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 6, 2013)

jeff_hasbrouck said:


> ... Something strange is afoot...
> 
> I if you want veiwing pleaure, go to youtube. You can find more in depth stuff for free rather than the very bland teaching of DVD's, *but honestly it sounds like you want to learn from dvd's by the way you pose questions. It's not gonna work.*
> 
> But again, don't go for DVD's, go to youtube, and download the clips if viewing pleasure is what your really after.



oh, I agree.  But as he said earlier, he doesn't want to have that discussion.  That tells me a lot, really.  And on that note, I've got nothing to suggest to him.


----------



## scott (Jul 8, 2013)

Interestingly how it's not possible to post something without being accused of having a hidden agenda.. thats sad really..!

Anyways, if you don't have anything valuable to add to this thread, please don't. And thanks to the ones who did. If there is more people who can chip in with some good suggestions, please do, I would appreciate it a lot.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 8, 2013)

scott said:


> Interestingly how it's not possible to post something without being accused of having a hidden agenda.. thats sad really..!
> 
> Anyways, if you don't have anything valuable to add to this thread, please don't. And thanks to the ones who did. If there is more people who can chip in with some good suggestions, please do, I would appreciate it a lot.
> 
> ...



I don't think the agenda is hidden at all.


----------



## scott (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok, then I misunderstood you. So unless you are being ironic now, then I'm very sorry.

And thanks for your input.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 8, 2013)

what I mean is, it seems clear to me that you want to learn the system from a DVD program, even tho you don't want to have that discussion.  I wouldn't say that's a hidden agenda; rather it is obvious that is what you are after.  

That's a topic that's been discussed a lot here, and some pretty knowledgeable people can help you understand the pitfalls in that approach (it's got a lot of 'em).  But you don't want to discuss it.  OK, it's a bad route to take, but it's also a free country and you can pursue your interest in any way you feel is appropriate.


----------



## geezer (Jul 8, 2013)

scott said:


> Interestingly how it's not possible to post something without being accused of having a hidden agenda.. thats sad really... Scott



Scott, I think the real question is, "what do you want to get out of the DVDs?" Especially since no two lineages teach the same way. Even within the _WingTsun_ system and its offshoots, the general instructional framework may be the similar, but there is considerable variation in the detais and execution of the material. And typically the last material covered, the long pole and bart cham dao, is only taught at master level. After all these years, I only have about half the Bart Cham Dao set and I haven't practiced that in a long time (since I favor Escrima for practical weapons training). It has good footwork though.

Now if you are just interested in collecting a library of drills, go to _Everything Wing Chun_. Several people have DVD bundled sets covering all the WT Chi-sau sets which you can buy for around $300:

http://www.everythingwingchun.com/Sifu-Taner-Sifu-Graziano-Chi-Sao-DVD-Set-p/bundle-tg1.htm
http://www.everythingwingchun.com/Bundle-Sifu-Niko-Wing-Tsun-DVD-Set-Interm-p/bundle-dvd-nc02.htm

....or try Sifu Sergio's big set for around $800:

http://www.everythingwingchun.com/Bundle-Sifu-Sergio-Chi-Sao-DVD-Collection-p/bundle-si2.htm

I'm sure just these will provide you with hours and hours ...and hours of viewing. Certainly more than I could handle, and definitely more than I would be willing to pay for. Is it the "complete system" No. But then what is the "complete system"...and _whose_ "complete system"? Moot question even if you specify a particular lineage and master since I don't know of anybody who's put _absolutely everything_ they know out there for sale. And if they did, could you really "get it" from DVDs?

Nothing more to say, really. Good luck. If you find a really good set of tapes, feel free to post back with a review.  :wink2:


----------



## scott (Jul 8, 2013)

Flying cane, I find it quite extremely odd to be called a liar in my own thread, when I have clearly stated what I want AND why I want it (even though I definitely don't have to answer to anyone here). I don't expect anyone to agree with me on anything l, but I don't like to be called a liar. I would appreciate if you don't reply to more in this thread, since  you obviously don't have anything helpful to say.


----------



## scott (Jul 8, 2013)

Geezer,

Thanks for your input, that I can actually use. And I do agree that you can't learn wingchun from any books or videos. They can give you some viewing pleasure and I do believe they can be beneficial as an extra way to to study each movement that you have learned with an instructor. 

I really enjoy watching different materials art instructions, boxing matches, UFC etc..and I'm a bit of a collector as well ;-)

So once again thanks, and I will check out the material you have mentioned.

Thanks Geezer!
Scott


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 8, 2013)

scott said:


> Flying cane, I find it quite extremely odd to be called a liar in my own thread, when I have clearly stated what I want AND why I want it (even though I definitely don't have to answer to anyone here). I don't expect anyone to agree with me on anything l, but I don't like to be called a liar. I would appreciate if you don't reply to more in this thread, since you obviously don't have anything helpful to say.



I didn't call you a liar.  I just said that it's clear to me what your real agenda is, it's not hidden.  And the thread doesn't "belong" to you.  Once you open it up, anyone here can comment on it and join the discussion.  You don't get to dicatate.

Let me remind you of what transpired earlier in this thread.  Here is where I asked what your purpose was in looking for this material on DVD, along with some cautionary advice:



Flying Crane said:


> *are you trying to get the whole system, without LEARNING the whole system? It sounds like you are interested in a video collection. I guess that's OK in a way but I wonder to what real purpose?
> *
> And don't be surprised if you cannot get the entire system on video. A whole lot of systems do not exist on video because the idea is that you need to learn this stuff from a good sifu, and you only know what you've learned. If sifu hasn't taught part of it to you yet, then there's no reason for you to know it, or even know what it looks like. That's just the learning process.
> 
> It's kinda like, if you haven't learned algebra yet, then poking around in calculus is pretty pointless. Knowing what it looks like, i.e. knowing what caluculus equations look like, doesn't really give you anything at all, if you haven't yet learned the calculus that they represent, and what they mean.



and here is your response:



scott said:


> Thanks,
> I appreciate your input.
> 
> I just really would like to know where to get the entire system. *Don't want to get in to any discussion whether its possible to learn from a dvd or not..
> ...



And that response tells me something.  The fact that you don't want to discuss something that is actually quite pertinent to what you are asking for, tells me that you do hope to learn the material thru DVD.  Please correct me if I'm wrong, I asked you about this and you gave an evasive answer.  If you DO NOT hope to learn this from DVD, then please correct me.  I hope you do correct me, otherwise I am in a position where I need to assume you are trying to learn via DVD.  And that's something that I will never encourage anyone to do because I absolutely do not believe it is a good idea.  That's my advice to you.


----------



## scott (Jul 8, 2013)

I gave you that answer because I already answered the same question two times already...in post number 3 and 8. That's why I didn't want to repeat myself again and again..

So if you actually would take the time to read my posts, you would have noticed. And I don't think that's to much to ask before accusing me of something and stating that what I'm writing is not the real agenda.

This is ridiculous, all I ask for is some information that's it. And now I find myself defending my purpose and motivation for getting some DVDs..

Ok I can't stop you for writing posts, but what's the point if you don't have anything helpful to say? What do you want? Do you just want to annoy me? Are you trying to help? Will you feel better if I wanted the DVDs to learn from them?? What is this?!


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 8, 2013)

scott said:


> I gave you that answer because I already answered the same question two times already...in post number 3 and 8. That's why I didn't want to repeat myself again and again..
> 
> So if you actually would take the time to read my posts, you would have noticed. And I don't think that's to much to ask before accusing me of something and stating that what I'm writing is not the real agenda.
> 
> ...



would I feel better if you WANTED to learn from DVD? No, of course not and that's my whole point. I was inquiring a bit more deeply to see if that might be the case.

I am actually trying to help you. We see a lot of people come here who have little or no experience and they think they can learn this stuff from DVD and they don't want to hear anyone say that it's not a good idea. They start a discussion about it and are trying to justify this approach to learning and they are hoping people here will validate their idea. A few will, most will not. 

So I was asking for a bit of clarity, just to make sure. Because when most people come here and start talking about acquiring video of this or that, it's because they wanna learn from the video, even if they don't want to admit it.

If you really are just looking for a video library for viewing interest, then great (tho it may not be all that interesting from a simple spectator's point of view, but that's just my opinion). I was just trying to make sure. The answer I got seemed evasive, and that lead me to some speculations about your real motives.

But my earlier comments about maybe not being able to find things on video, that was realistic advice. This stuff was not always shared openly in the past. You needed to be a trusted student to even see a lot of this stuff, and then you only saw it when Sifu decided you were ready to learn it. It was not put on display for people's viewing pleasure.

It's a more modern development that people are becoming willing to put this stuff on video and sell it openly to everyone. It's been going on for a while, but a lot of people still won't do it, so what you find may be limited. What you find may not be the best examples, and are only one person's interpretation and understanding of the system. There is no SINGLE HIGHEST AUTHORITY on the topic, to which all people turn for guidance. So what you find could differ significantly from what others are doing, even if they come from the same lineage.


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Jul 8, 2013)

scott said:


> I gave you that answer because I already answered the same question two times already...in post number 3 and 8. That's why I didn't want to repeat myself again and again..
> 
> So if you actually would take the time to read my posts, you would have noticed. And I don't think that's to much to ask before accusing me of something and stating that what I'm writing is not the real agenda.
> 
> ...



I honestly just skimmed the last 10 posts, Because there was much information to sift through; Here is what I got... Geezer gave you some good advice if you want the dvd's... You said that you like collecting and you wanted a bit of a "Refresher" with seeing them do it on DVD to basically re-enforce what you've already learned (and quite possibly a few things you haven't learned).

In Crane's defense; You said you only wanted viewing pleasure, and now you say you want them for a some type of instruction. 
Either way, I still feel youtube is the way to go. There ARE A SHITELOAD of awesome video's where people give their thought, opinions, show techniques and explain theory and concepts behind them on youtube. So if you really want to learn or just see things from the other side (pleasure) im not giving you advice... IM TELLING YOU Youtube is what you want for that.

You aren't going to find the subtle nuances of chi-sau and training tips in the production video's, you'll only find it on youtube. However to answer your correction more directly;

Look at ALL the martial arts supply stores, and the WT/WC/VT/VC lineages websites and find which DVD's you want; Then go to the wholesale sites and get them for a better price; or look for them on amazon.

I know nobody has broached this topic; but also, it would probably be in your best interest to find a training partner or a kwoon to attach yourself to. No matter what, you'll always be better off training with someone on the sectional stuff. And it makes it easier in application to!

All the best in your search sir!

Jeff


----------



## scott (Jul 8, 2013)

I got a bit offended when I'm being accused of being a liar, (accused indirectly or directly), and I don'n understand why I need to defend my motivation and purpose again and again..

But I appreciate that you are taking a different approach to this now, and I'm actually glad that you write you are trying to help me now. But please don't indicate that people are lying if you are not sure about it, or if you don't know people. It's just rude and not fair. 

I have friends that study wing chun, and I have "played" with different people from different lineages. I don't study wing chun, and don't have plan doing it. I do however enjoy watching instructional material on all sorts of martial arts, and not only wing chun. I do understand that there is a lot of politics, and also secrets and hidden agendas and material not being taught or shown to people before they are "ready" according to their sifus. 

You wrote 





> _I am actually trying to help you. We see a lot of people come here who have little or no experience and they think they can learn this stuff from DVD and they don't want to hear anyone say that it's not a good idea. They start a discussion about it and are trying to justify this approach to learning and they are hoping people here will validate their idea. A few will, most will not_.



Thank you that you are trying to help. As you can see from my posts, I haven't started any discussion about learning from a dvd, or trying to justify the reasons for doing so, as you wrote other people do. I just asked for information and suddenly I felt attacked. Not nice.

But I thank you for the last post, it seems like you did think about what I wrote, so I appreciate that.

Scott


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 8, 2013)

scott said:


> I got a bit offended when I'm being accused of being a liar, (accused indirectly or directly), and I don'n understand why I need to defend my motivation and purpose again and again..
> 
> But I appreciate that you are taking a different approach to this now, and I'm actually glad that you write you are trying to help me now. But please don't indicate that people are lying if you are not sure about it, or if you don't know people. It's just rude and not fair.
> 
> ...



no worries, and it wasn't my intention to attack you, and I appreciate the extra clarification you gave here.  That kind of information can help temper the types of responses you may get here.  I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## scott (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Jeff,

Sometimes It's a good idea to actually read what's in the posts before making assumptions or indicating something...

And thanks for your advice, I have watched a lot on youtube already, and seen some different videos, and I know that wing chun is not just wing chun, there are many different styles and ways to express it as well.

Don't you know people who just "want" something, who collects stuff? I'm one of those guys when it comes to this..Maybe it's silly, but that's ok, that's me 

So my search continues, and you and everybody else here has helped me a lot on my way, so thanks for that, I will definitely find some I can use. 

Cheers!
Scott



jeff_hasbrouck said:


> I honestly just skimmed the last 10 posts, Because there was much information to sift through; Here is what I got... Geezer gave you some good advice if you want the dvd's... You said that you like collecting and you wanted a bit of a "Refresher" with seeing them do it on DVD to basically re-enforce what you've already learned (and quite possibly a few things you haven't learned).
> 
> In Crane's defense; You said you only wanted viewing pleasure, and now you say you want them for a some type of instruction.
> Either way, I still feel youtube is the way to go. There ARE A SHITELOAD of awesome video's where people give their thought, opinions, show techniques and explain theory and concepts behind them on youtube. So if you really want to learn or just see things from the other side (pleasure) im not giving you advice... IM TELLING YOU Youtube is what you want for that.
> ...


----------



## scott (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks Michael,

and have a great day there


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Jul 8, 2013)

Well it would probably help if you could tell us specifically what you are searching for. Narrowing your query will always give us a better platform for answering you in a concise manner 

All the best,

Jeff


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 8, 2013)

scott said:


> Don't you know people who just "want" something, who collects stuff? I'm one of those guys when it comes to this..Maybe it's silly, but that's ok, that's me



well given that I only have two hands, I've got way way way more swords than I can use at any single moment.  I do get the collection bug thingey.


----------



## scott (Jul 8, 2013)

Just for you Jeff...

My post #1, I wrote:



> Hi there,
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where to get wingtsun full system on DVD?
> ...









jeff_hasbrouck said:


> Well it would probably help if you could tell us specifically what you are searching for. Narrowing your query will always give us a better platform for answering you in a concise manner
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Jeff


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Jul 9, 2013)

Lol my brain works differently than you do. I meant is there a specific SYSTEM, because their are so many branches out there, some cleary better than others; But you are correct sir. You just wanted a complete system, reguardless of what system!

My bad.

All the best!

Jeff


----------



## StormShadow (Jul 10, 2013)

lol Please just help the man find dvds.  Whether he wants to learn from them or just watching but technically if you're using for reference anyway you're still learning, just maybe not from scratch.   And if he is trying to learn from dvd then maybe seeing it will persuade him to seek it in a school. We really are a bunch of uptight folks.


----------

